# Treating barber pole worms



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Had a fecal done on my wethers today and they have barber pole worms. I am just wondering about others' experiences when treating this parasite. Which wormer did you use, at what dose, and how often? And, did it work? Thanks everyone!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I inject ivermectin injectable at a rate of 1cc per 40# for barberpole and have had it work. If I get a new goat in that has it I treat with that and also with pyrantal palomate (can't remember the dose off hand). 
If the goat is already becoming anemic (eye lids are pale) I also give red cell 1cc per 20# every other day for a week then every 3 days a week and continue to taper off as long as I am seeing improvement.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you! Do you repeat the ivermectin injection? How often?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It depends on how high the egg count was. If the egg count was high, I would probably dose again in 2 weeks.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I had a problem years ago with these. My vet had me switch to dectomex. As I had been using ivermectin.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Freedomstarfarm hit the nail on the head...Ivamac plus sub q...poor goats hate it..it stings but it works..I had two goats and three sheep with bottle jaw this year...almost lost my lamb but we got her through with aggressive treatment..we did Ivomac plus and Valbazen switching everyday for a week.....I don't know if this was necessary lol..but we didn't want to loose her..shes great now..


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

any moxidectin based wormer will also work with barberpole worms. Cydectin for cattle, cydectin for sheep and quest for horses.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I've treated with ivermectin and hoping for the best. A goat farmer in this area told me that Ivermectin has been becoming less and less effective for worms in her herd so she's switched to Cydectin. It's good to know there is an alternative!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you see no improvement...try Valbazen ... again..i do a treatment of 3 times 10 days apart and once more at 30 days past the last dose...this does work ...red cell can be an important support as well..: ) Im not a huge fan of Cydectin as a drench...reasons are best discribed on Goat-link.com under her wormer link...good luck : )


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm reading tonight. Ivermectin injectable is better given orally for barber pole. Yes? Or no?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't know about the Ivermectin, but I've always given Prohibit (from Jeffers) orally when my goats had Barber Pole worms. It works very well.

@toth boer goats ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I give all wormers orally, the manufacturing laboratory specifically contradicts injected use of Ivermectin in goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ivomec is best given orally yes, unless the goat is anemic, then it should be injected for slower release of worms to prevent bleed out.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Ivomec is best given orally yes, unless the goat is anemic, then it should be injected for slower release of worms to prevent bleed out.


Could you give Ivomec Plus (injectable) orally? The same amount (1cc per 22 pounds if I remember correctly)?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Only if she is not pregnant, yes.


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 18, 2018)

Do we have any that worm without doing fecals? Vets in our are are charging $18.00 each.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, building a relationship with a vet is a very good thing. So spending that money to get established with the vet is well worth it. Plus you will learn what parasites crop up when. As you learn your parasite cycles, you won't have to do as many fecals but there is a lab you can mail to but the name eludes me at the moment.


----------



## aJadeMagnolia (May 18, 2018)

goathiker said:


> I give all wormers orally, the manufacturing laboratory specifically contradicts injected use of Ivermectin in goats.


Excellent advice.

I put together a compilation of some of the reasons why here: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/ivermectin-aka-ivomec-and-milk-what-you-werent-told.197455/

One of the major reasons is the length of time it will persist in the goat's body, thus creating such a long minimum milk withdrawal time:


aJadeMagnolia said:


> If dosed at a rate of 0.2 mg/kg of body weight on a standard breed goat it can be:
> 
> *40 days* for SC (subcutaneous injection) [and no, that is not a typo]


----------



## aJadeMagnolia (May 18, 2018)

MissyParkerton said:


> I am just wondering about others' experiences when treating this parasite.


Have you heard about lespedeza pellets? You can feed lespedeza pellets on a regular basis quite safely, plus they have the added benefit of being of nutritional benefit, they are high in protein and calcium.

And they have been proven to reduce and control barber's pole worm, and quite effectively at that.

A sheep farm near me used the term "miraculous" after he started feeding it to his sheep last year. His barber's pole worm problems virtually disappeared, he had never had a year without that challenge before.

I use lespedeza too, but before I started my herd was already taking regular doses of the herbal wormer DWorm A so I didn't need the lespedeza for barber's pole worms. I use it as an alternative to alfalfa, which can be hard to get around here.


----------



## Burkhead Farms (May 11, 2018)

I gave Cydectin 10cc for 4 days straight on a 100 pound billy! he was scoured bad and wouldnt get over it. It cured him and cleaned him out! That's what the vet said do! I was worming with Ivomec at the time. I worm with Prohibit now! I just keep Cydectin as my life saver! They both work well for me.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Lespedeza does help with barber pole worms. But it is an invasive species and unless you are getting yours from responsible farmers, it can create problems in the US for birds and other wildlife. 
https://www.techlinenews.com/articl...-cuneata-management-with-selective-herbicides


----------



## aJadeMagnolia (May 18, 2018)

I was referring to lespedeza pellets, that's what I use. There really isn't any lespedeza hay available in our area.

Lespedeza is also called poor man's alfalfa, it is rich in protein and calcium. Some people consider it better pasture than other species of grasses and legumes. It really isn't seen growing around here though.

Excellent article on lespedeza and other forages that help reduce and control barber's pole worms:
http://media.wix.com/ugd/6ef604_c8cbd2d68de14bc8b72abe92371f8b58.pdf


----------

